# Beginner



## merlin6758 (Jan 28, 2012)

Do you need perches and nest boxes or just one or the other in the loft.


----------



## orock (Mar 28, 2011)

It's good to have both . I had birds in the past take more than one nestbox and even perches.


----------



## Greek Boy (Apr 12, 2010)

Welcome to PT. If your asking can you get away with only one type then I would go with nest boxes. The boxes will provide a place for a nest bowl to raise young and also serve as a perch. Each bird needs a perch or nestbox to call their own, they are territorial and will fight to keep it. All information concerning pigeons can be found on this sight.
Good luck to you sir- Nick..


----------



## JRNY (Nov 17, 2009)

If I was you . Go on line and look at different lofts and size's. Write down what you want. How many birds etc. Because you will be building another loft or extension right after the first loft.


----------

